# depot au SAV surcourf belle epine



## bertt (2 Juillet 2003)

4 semaines d intervention sur mon Ibook 800 dvd/grv -12 pouces et toujours pas revenu
quelle etait vos delait d inter?
obliger de rallumer mon portable toshiba portege 3110 sous Win98
je doute sur la fiabilite des ibook 
des son retour je le revend


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2003)

petit : tu n'est pas obliger de passer par surcouf même si tu a achetter la machine chez eux !


----------

